# 2013 calendar contest!!



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

2013 Calendar Contest!!! Exciting I know... )
To submit an image e-mail me the picture to [email protected] with your name, as well as what months you want to enter for. For a christmas theme enter for Dec. Ect. (Max of two per person)
Here are somethings to remember when entering your photos.
* Image size needs to be AT LEAST 1650 x 1276, no exceptions. The bigger, the better
* Please try and use a camera. Please no cell phones. It wont come out to well.
* Blurry photos, or the subject out of focus also will likely not get a lot of votes.
* Pay attention to the background, and the whole shot!!!! Photos with your hand or random stuff in the background wont look good.
* No watermarks, logos, or time stamps. You will get credit for the shot.
* No Photoshop!
* Photos must be your own!

The contest deadline is Nov 25th at 3pm eastern time. We'll have voting from the 25th to the 28th. Then give it to a panel of judges to vote for the final picks. From there a cover shot will be chosen.

To see entries go to...
Http://2013hedhehogcalendar.blogspot.com/

Oh I'm stealing May. So No entries will be accepted for May. (cause I can.. lol)

When calendar is finished 50% of all proceeds will go to the hedgehog welfare society.

Sorry in advance for any slow responses. Got hit by sandy and I have no power


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hooray! I was hoping this would happen again this year


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay!
We have our first two entries!!! Get them in guys!!


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, can't wait to get one in for Auri!


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Just submitted mine! This is such a cool idea.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome!
I emailed you back I just need you to pick which month. I don't like picking for people...lol it's stressful for me. xD


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Two more entries!

Still plenty of open months to go for! Lets make this calendar better then last year!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried to see the entries, but it said, "the blog does not exist".


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Same here, I can't see the blog. This is an awesome idea. Now I need to figure out a good photo for Emily and see if I can get her in this.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, thats what I get for trying to type a url -.- loll
http://2013hedgehogcalendar.blogspot.com

Can't wait to see your entries


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

We have 5 months with no entries!! 
Get them in guys!
Such great entries so far I can't wait to see what others submit!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Still some months with no entries! Some with only one or two!
Enter enter enter!! =D


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll be sure to get mine in soon. I've been super busy lately so I haven't really had much time to have a little photo shoot but I will make time for one very soon. This sounds awesome, can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see your entries! 

If anyone wants to see last years calendar check out the link in my sig  (maybe can get some ideas or just see how it came out)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Still a few months without any entries! =)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

APPARENTLY I'M NOT GETTING EMAILS!!!! 
Because I'm not getting emails for some reason please email them to [email protected] or message me here!
If you didn't get a conformation email please email me or message me!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yay! I'm excited for this! Hopefully Sookie will pose for me


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

BUmp
Not long left to enter! Still a few months without entries!
If I haven't replied to you it means I haven't seen your email. My email is spazzing bad 
An alternate email to send to is
[email protected]

Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Only a few more hours to enter! Some months only have a few submissions so get them in! =)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Please cast your votes now! http://2013hedgehogcalendar.blogspot.com


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------

